# Bikes similar to Surly Pacer?



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Looking for a randonneuring bike and this seems to be what I'm looking for (thanks to bikenben). Any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The Surley Pacer is a sturdy steel road bike.*



rcnute said:


> Looking for a randonneuring bike and this seems to be what I'm looking for (thanks to bikenben). Any other ideas? Thanks!


 Lemond offers similar bikes. Gunnars are a step up frame and price wise.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Kogswell Model D*



rcnute said:


> Looking for a randonneuring bike and this seems to be what I'm looking for (thanks to bikenben). Any other ideas? Thanks!


If you can get one, a Kogswell Model D is very similar, only lugged. A couple of years ago on GRABAWR, I ran into another rider (who had a gorgeous baby-blue pacer. I was drooling over it while he drooled over my Kustard Kolored Kogswell. I've since repainted mine in (deep) blue, but I still love it. Here's a fairly recent photo.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Soma Fabrications*



rcnute said:


> Looking for a randonneuring bike and this seems to be what I'm looking for (thanks to bikenben). Any other ideas? Thanks!


Soma Fabrications has frames of a similar ilk to many of the Surlys: Soma Fabrications 

The Soma Smoothie ES (Smoothie ES) is quite similar to the Surly Pacer.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*one more idea*

I sent you a pm about the Pacer and Soma but there's one more I forgot: the Audax off-the-peg frames at bobjackson.co.uk. It's an overseas builder, so a bit more work (and probably no test ride), but it's a 631 steel frame with lugs if you're into that sort of thing. I like lugs. And there are a lot of color options.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

rcnute said:


> Looking for a randonneuring bike and this seems to be what I'm looking for (thanks to bikenben). Any other ideas? Thanks!


i did a full randonee series and some mountain centuries on a surly cross-check, 'cross bars, brooks b17n saddle, open pro rims, ultegra triple. very comfy.

why skip over the pacer? cheap, tough, unbreakable, comfy...

imho, ymmv.

feel free to pm...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Just wish they offered it in something other than black!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

Krylon offers different paint jobs at very affordable prices.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

rcnute said:


> Just wish they offered it in something other than black!


they change it every year, no?

plus, on a randonee, it's going to get covered in mud/snow/blood/dirt anyways.

judiciously stickerize it, no worries.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Electricians tape comes in lots of fun colors.*



rcnute said:


> Just wish they offered it in something other than black!


Easy to apply, make patterns and change too.


----------

